# Acpi Battery Error

## nadin

Hello,

I recently upgraded to the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.2 kernel.  I believe it is suppose to have a lot of acpi fixes.

I am haing problems with the battery information.  when I do a 

cat /proc/acpi/battery/bat1/state or info (I am not in front of my laptop right now)

where it normally says the change amount and catpacity, it is saying unknown.  I also found an error in the error log under /var/log/everything/current

Feb 10 22:09:01 [kernel]     ACPI-0279: *** Error: Looking up [PBST] in namespace, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

Feb 10 22:15:02 [kernel]     ACPI-0279: *** Error: Looking up [PBST] in namespace, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

Feb 10 22:15:02 [kernel]     ACPI-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.BAT1._BST] (Node c17b8c60), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

Anyone else having this problem?

Thanks,

nadin

----------

## trapperjohn

ACPI is broken in 2.6.1 - if you really need it, you should use 2.4 with latest ACPI patches. Else you have to wait (so do I ..)  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Exacly same problem from the 2.6.1 kernel. It works just on 2.6.0 !

Federico

----------

## nadin

thats interesting since it worked perfectly for me on 2.6.1,  I am actually having problems with 2.6.2

Thanks for you help

Nadin

----------

## trapperjohn

 *nadin wrote:*   

> thats interesting since it worked perfectly for me on 2.6.1,  I am actually having problems with 2.6.2

 

For me, battery status never worked - tried development-sources (2.6.1), gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.1) and mm-sources(2.6.2-mm-r1).

----------

## federico

I notice a strange thing, if I use the official acpi patch from acpi.sourceforge.net and i cat the proc status it shows the right results for 5 seconds or so and then it stops..

Fede

----------

## nadin

actually, the battery status work for about 1 min before it says unknown battery status in cat /proc/acpc//........

----------

## albright

to Nadin: I had the same symptoms (disappearing battery); it

seemed that it was klaptopd (the batter monitoring demon in

kde) that caused the problem. I disabled it and my battery

did not disappear (still can monitor in gkrellm with the acpi

plugin). 

if you use kde that might be your problem ... maybe

----------

## nadin

no I use Gnome.

This is really pissing me off though

Nadin

----------

## federico

I use gkrellm but I have the problem..

----------

## ColinAnderson

I've had mixed success with the 2.4.x kernels.  2.6.1-gentoo-r1 didn't report the right power levels (though it recognized two batteries).  I'm on 2.6.2-gentoo-r1 right now and everything works perfectly; it shows two batteries with the right amount of charge and everything.

----------

## nadin

There is a patch available.  It seems to work for me in 2.6.4

http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2066

seems like the method call was not thread safe or something.

Anyways i think the patch should be in the kernel by the next version

Nadin

----------

